# Suffolk Univ. Chief of Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Chief of Suffolk University Police & Security*
Suffolk University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/23/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

The Chief is responsible for the leadership, management and administration of the Suffolk University Police and Security Department to ensure the safety of members of the University community and the security of University property. The Chief is responsible for development of departmental policies and procedures; rules and regulations, oversight of the management of responses to complaints/incidents; collaboration with other departments such as Dean of Students offices, Office of Title IX, residence life, risk management, facilities management, environmental health and safety and the general counsels office to develop university wide policies involving public safety and security issues; adherence to the provisions of the collective bargaining agreement for police and security officers; establishment of effective relationships with local, transit, state, and federal law enforcement agencies; compilation and maintenance of statistical information required for all state and federal regulatory and mandated reporting, including Clery Act, and Massachusetts Campus Sexual Violence Act. Lastly, the Chief is expected to lead, promote, and support SUPD as a comprehensive, customer-sensitive law enforcement agency within the physical boundaries of Suffolk University.
*Principal Responsibilities:*

Develops short and long range strategic goals for the University Police and Security Department. Keeps current on changing and/or emerging laws and trends as they relate to the departments goals and mission. Develops, recommends and implements departmental policies and procedures, insuring that policy is in compliance with all applicable state and federal laws and regulations as well as with the Universitys philosophy.
Works with other university departments such as the dean of students offices, residence life, risk management, environmental health and safety, the general counsels office to develop University wide policies involving public safety or security issues. Works with appropriate departments to ensure that building construction and /or renovations are attuned to public safety and security needs.
Oversees all responses to complaints/incidents and reviews written reports from such complaints/incidents. Directs and oversees follow-up investigations as needed. Provides report for supervisor on incidents, investigations and outcomes.
Provides management, guidance, training and evaluation to the departments supervisory officers and to the bargaining unit employees. These responsibilities include recruiting, hiring, training, promoting, evaluating disciplining, and terminating, employees.
Ensures adherence to the provisions of the collective bargaining agreement for police, dispatchers and security officers. Resolves union conflicts and grievances as necessary.
Establishes, cultivates and maintains effective relationships with federal, state, transit and local law enforcement agencies (including local higher education institutions) as well as with various members of the university community who have an impact on security and public safety operations.
Ensures the establishment, maintenance and presentation of effective crime prevention and public safety programs for the university community.
Ensures the collection and maintenance of all statistical information related to crime on campus to comply with all state and federal reporting requirements as outlined in pertinent state and federal government regulations (ie. Clery Act).
Serves on the Incident Support team, Incident Command System (ICS) team and on the core ICS team
Develops, maintains and ensures the prudent management of the departmental budget.
Promote and support a team environment focused on exceptional community support and policing, with the successful development and implementation of campus law enforcement services for the University.
Promote the departments vision and mission, in support of the Suffolk University mission.
*Requirements:*

Must be eligible for certification by the Massachusetts Peace Officer Standards and Training (POST) Commission and eligible for appointment as a Special Police Officer under Chapter 22-C, Section 63 of Massachusetts General Law.
Must have graduated from a full time Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified academy, a Massachusetts State Police Academy, or equivalent, as determined by the MPTC. Out of State applicants must provide comparable certifications/experience for consideration by the MPTC and POST.
At least ten years experience as a police officer (preferably in a higher education setting) including significant managerial and supervisory experience.
Excellent knowledge of federal/state laws and regulations specifically related to University police and security functions. (FERPA, Freedom of Information Act, Clery Act, Patriot Act, and the Massachusetts Peace Officer Standards and Training Act
Must have experience with Human Resource and Labor Laws, in collective bargaining, OSHA standards, and education law.
Experience with crisis management and emergency communications, along with experience in team-based problem solving.
Excellent communication, managerial and organizational skills.
Ability to work, communicate, and engage effectively with individuals of diverse cultural, social, and religious backgrounds and of varied age, gender, sexual orientation, gender expression, and military status.
Sensitivity to the needs of a diverse student body; demonstrated experience working with diverse student, faculty, staff and community populations and proven ability to create an inclusive and welcoming campus environment.
A drivers license valid in the state of Massachusetts.
Bachelors Degree required; advanced degree preferred.
35 hour/week. Must be available at other hours for emergency response.
As a condition of employment, successful applicants will be required to have received COVID-19 vaccinations or an approved exemption as of their start date
Must successfully pass a background investigation.
Must submit to a psychological examination.
*Physical activities include but are not limited to:*

Sitting and standing for extended periods of time
Walking and running as needed
Walking up and down stairs
Physically detaining a human being under the direction of a police officer or otherwise.
Lifting a human being as needed
Pulling/ pushing a human being
*Work environment:*

Ability to utilize human senses, sight, sound, touch, taste, smell.
Ability to work inside and outside of building during all types of weather
Ability to work all hours of the day 24/7
Ability to work over 8 hour shifts up to including as long as needed
Ability to sit or stand at a location for long periods of time
Ability to walk for extended periods of times.








PI170448385
Suffolk University is an Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

